# Citizen Astrodea



## SkooterNB

Just wanted some peoples' opinions on the Citizen Astrodea Celestial watches... It's right down my alley and wondering if it is a good deal/rarity etc. (Any comments on the watch would be great!) Thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

SkooterNB said:


> Just wanted some peoples' opinions on the Citizen Astrodea Celestial watches... It's right down my alley and wondering if it is a good deal/rarity etc. (Any comments on the watch would be great!) Thanks!


If you can figure out how to set and use them, I'll kiss you! :-d ... well, maybe I lie. But I sure would be grateful.

I have one and am not enough of an astronomer to figure it out. ... and the instructions are in some strange Oriental language I can't read. ;-)

So far Bruce has talked me out of giving it to an astronomer friend in return for putting out English instructions... I'm sure it's simple if you grasp all the appropriate concepts... but I don't as I sit here right now... Oh well...

But it is an absolutely beautiful watch. I have an earlier edition than Bruce who has posted pics of his... Mine's a bit smaller with a slightly different dial. I hate giving it up but the bracelet is too small and I can't imagine I can get more links for a watch that was only made in quantity 500... oh well...


----------



## SkooterNB

Lucky for me that I have tiny wrists! Thanks, looking forward to finding one! If you don't mind, what do you think is a reasonable/good deal for one?


----------



## Eeeb

You can get them new from dealers in Japan. They are rare on the used market. The one I got is the only one I've seen on eBay in six months but I may have missed some.


----------



## SkooterNB

Thanks! Any recommendations for good Japanese sites?


----------



## Eeeb

SkooterNB said:


> Thanks! Any recommendations for good Japanese sites?


A google search will find them... I think I saw some in Amazon stores...


----------



## Bruce Reding

Here's mine ...



















You might try Seiyajapan or Higuchi as well.

(BTW -- I'm _pretty sure_ I've figured out how to set it.)


----------



## KZZN

Hi, Bruce;

Very nice - certainly an impressive and most unusual watch ! I can imagine you must spend quite a bit of time looking at that dial


----------



## Bruce Reding

KZZN said:


> Hi, Bruce;
> 
> Very nice - certainly an impressive and most unusual watch ! I can imagine you must spend quite a bit of time looking at that dial


Thanks! Yes, it's one of my favorites as far as dials go. Not entirely practical, mind you. (Imagine trying to actually use it as a star chart during an observing party in the dark. I'm thinking it wouldn't be _quite _as useful as a full, fold out chart. o| :-d)


----------



## SkooterNB

Definitely going to pick one of those up.


----------



## John Patterson

Eeeb said:


> If you can figure out how to set and use them, I'll kiss you! :-d ... well, maybe I lie. But I sure would be grateful.
> 
> I have one and am not enough of an astronomer to figure it out. ... and the instructions are in some strange Oriental language I can't read. ;-)
> 
> So far Bruce has talked me out of giving it to an astronomer friend in return for putting out English instructions... I'm sure it's simple if you grasp all the appropriate concepts... but I don't as I sit here right now... Oh well...
> 
> But it is an absolutely beautiful watch. I have an earlier edition than Bruce who has posted pics of his... Mine's a bit smaller with a slightly different dial. I hate giving it up but the bracelet is too small and I can't imagine I can get more links for a watch that was only made in quantity 500... oh well...


I have several versions of the Citizen Astrodea Watch, both celestial and moon-age. I am also brand new to the forum. I worked with a retired ships captain in England to produce our own version of an operations manual for the watch. I can't guarantee its accuracy, etc.. but will share it with forum members if I can figure out how to get it to them.


----------



## John Patterson

SkooterNB said:


> Just wanted some peoples' opinions on the Citizen Astrodea Celestial watches... It's right down my alley and wondering if it is a good deal/rarity etc. (Any comments on the watch would be great!) Thanks!


I'm new to this site and have only posted 1 previous note. However I'm an amateur astronomer and sort-of watch collector who has all the versions of the celestial and moon-age watches issued by Citizen. I find them extremely unique especially as they are not available in the USA. They are remarkably accurate and finely detailed...real discussion pieces. They are not easy to use and will strain your eyes even with the magnyfier they include. The gold version (2007) is easier to read but valid only in the northern hemisphere. Working with someone in England, I have instructions more or less, and can forward them if I knew how.


----------



## Eeeb

John Patterson said:


> I'm new to this site and have only posted 1 previous note. However I'm an amateur astronomer and sort-of watch collector who has all the versions of the celestial and moon-age watches issued by Citizen. I find them extremely unique especially as they are not available in the USA. They are remarkably accurate and finely detailed...real discussion pieces. They are not easy to use and will strain your eyes even with the magnyfier they include. The gold version (2007) is easier to read but valid only in the northern hemisphere. Working with someone in England, I have instructions more or less, and can forward them if I knew how.


PRAISE BE! My prayers have been answered! (If I'm smart enough to understand, that is...)

I have sent you a Private Message... I can get them posted for you.


----------



## Bruce Reding

This would be extremely interesting! I _think _I've figured mine out, but would enjoy confirmation. (Jim -- Did I share that with you?)


----------



## Eeeb

Welcome back... We only had to use tear gas on the rowdy crew a couple of times :-d

Patterson's instructions are wonderful. I'm digesting them now and will get a revision back to him this week. I suspect I won't have to give the watch away...


----------



## Bruce Reding

Eeeb said:


> Welcome back... We only had to use tear gas on the rowdy crew a couple of times :-d
> 
> Patterson's instructions are wonderful. I'm digesting them now and will get a revision back to him this week. I suspect I won't have to give the watch away...


Cool! (And glad to hear that everyone semi-behaved. :-d Thanks for minding the store. :-!)


----------



## KarlM

Hi

I'm new to the site, I just got one of these watches as a present. But I can't read the Japanese manual 

If anyone could send me some sort of English instructions I would be very grateful

Cheers
Karl M


----------



## Bruce Reding

Eeeb said:


> ... Patterson's instructions are wonderful. I'm digesting them now and will get a revision back to him this week. I suspect I won't have to give the watch away...


Anything that can be posted as a pdf, Jim?


----------



## Eeeb

AAAAHHH, another project not meeting schedule!


----------



## KarlM

So, if there isn't an English PDF (yet) available, can I ask a (hopefully simple) question re the Astrodea?

How do I set the date?!! 

I know it must be some simple thing I haven't worked out.

The months are displayed on the rim, with 3 groups of boxes beneath each month (that seems to have something to do with the date ;-) ). Each box has 8 dots in it, in two groups of 4. So there are 24 dots (4x2x3) per month. Plus there are the divisions/lines marking the boxes. You could maybe bring that up to 6x2x3 by counting the lines as well as the dots.

So.... I can't figure it out. :-(

Anyhow, sorry I'm such a newbie and I hope this is the right place to post such a question.

Thanks for your help (in advance)

Karl


----------



## Markm3

Eeeb said:


> PRAISE BE! My prayers have been answered! (If I'm smart enough to understand, that is...)
> 
> I have sent you a Private Message... I can get them posted for you.


John,

Is the PDF (or any other) version of the English translation of the Astrodea manual (and/or its lunar counterpart) available yet?


----------



## Eeeb

John gave me a draft and I confess three problems... 1) I discover I just do not know enough astronomy to understand some of the nomenclature (every area of knowledge has its TLAs) and 2) I just have not devoted the time to it that it takes and 3) I have an earlier model of the Astrodea than is current and somethings just do not match.

I don't have rights to distribute it so I'll have to get ahold of John and see if I can't bring in some pros and get this finished.


----------



## Markm3

Eeeb said:


> John gave me a draft and I confess three problems... 1) I discover I just do not know enough astronomy to understand some of the nomenclature (every area of knowledge has its TLAs) and 2) I just have not devoted the time to it that it takes and 3) I have an earlier model of the Astrodea than is current and somethings just do not match.
> 
> I don't have rights to distribute it so I'll have to get ahold of John and see if I can't bring in some pros and get this finished.


Many thanks. Anything would be helpful.


----------



## ronalddheld

Maybe you should ask the astronomy questions here or send a PM?


----------



## sh_a

*Need in Astrodea watch owners manual*

Dear colleagues!

I bought the Astrodea watch for my wife (cal. 4P87 with moon age) and I am VERY interested for the English manual... Can you halp me with it?

Regards,
Alexey


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Need in Astrodea watch owners manual*

i will make it a new years resolution!


----------



## Bruce Reding

I cannot help with the manual, unfortunately. However, I just wanted to say that that's a lovely watch. I hope that your wife is enjoying it.


----------



## sh_a

Bruce Reding said:


> I hope that your wife is enjoying it.


Thank you.

*To All*: May be you can tell me, how can I adjust the dial? Unfortunately, I displace it. May be I can adjust it for Longitude: 104.33.0 and
Latitude: 52.28.0 ?


----------



## Eeeb

I believe the latitude is fixed at 35 North... Tokyo's latitude.


----------



## ronalddheld

Can not adjust the latitude.


----------



## sh_a

Ok, I understood. Thank you. I adjust yhe dial rotation using this map. But I don't know how to calculate the age of the moon.


----------



## watch_art

a buddy of mine has a citizen that knows the time and the date (31 days vs 29) all by itself. it changes by itself at daylight savings time too... he couldn't set it. neither could the shop he bought it from. he told them, if they couldn't set the damn thing, to give him his money back! (his language was way more colorful) so they took it and sent it to the manufacturer or some place and got it set for our time zone. maybe you have to open it up and plug it into a computer???

good luck.


----------



## nivelacuso

I´m also intersted in watches (and clocks) with Astronomical features.
I have an early Citicen Cosmogign watch with the 4390 movement.

Here is a chart of all the Citizen Cosmosign- and Moonsign watches.









The Watch is spectacular when viewed under a magnifier, but very difficult to `read` with bare eyes.










I have a PDF file in english with a manual for the 4390 movement. I´ll gladly forward it to anyone interested.

Regards,
Hans Mennink
Netherlands


----------



## Eeeb

What a wonder picture and offer!

I have never seen that chart... It's very informative! Thanks!!!


----------



## sriskin

I just bought an Astrodea Celestial Watch for my graduate but, because I ordered it from Japan, I don't have an English manual. I would be enormously grateful if you could send a copy. I'm new to this web site and don't know if my email address comes over automatically; I'm Steve at [email protected]

Thanks very, very much...


----------



## sriskin

John Patterson said:


> I'm new to this site and have only posted 1 previous note. However I'm an amateur astronomer and sort-of watch collector who has all the versions of the celestial and moon-age watches issued by Citizen. I find them extremely unique especially as they are not available in the USA. They are remarkably accurate and finely detailed...real discussion pieces. They are not easy to use and will strain your eyes even with the magnyfier they include. The gold version (2007) is easier to read but valid only in the northern hemisphere. Working with someone in England, I have instructions more or less, and can forward them if I knew how.


I'm new to this site. I've given an Astrodea to my granddaughter for her graduation but am embarrassed to have to admit to her I haven't the slightest idea how to set the watch nor do I know what information it depicts. If you have any sort of instructions, no matter how crude or incomplete, I would be very grateful for a copy. My email is [email protected] - if the instructions are in any word processing form they can be 'attached' to an email. If not, if you would estimate the costs, I would be delighted to reimburse you.

Steve


----------



## Eeeb

Well, I lost in a disk crash a preliminary doc one of our members did. I think that is in one of the threads.

Think Geek was selling them and claimed to have an English manual...


----------



## MINIDriver

This one is also sweet!


----------



## leuzi

Hello John,

I am new on this site.

I own an Astrodea Northern Hemisphere and I also have the problem that I cannot read the manaual in Japanese :-s
Could you please send me your instructions?

My e-mail address is [email protected]

This would be a great help because it is a pity that I can not fully use this great watch at present.

Kind regards,

Tom



John Patterson said:


> I'm new to this site and have only posted 1 previous note. However I'm an amateur astronomer and sort-of watch collector who has all the versions of the celestial and moon-age watches issued by Citizen. I find them extremely unique especially as they are not available in the USA. They are remarkably accurate and finely detailed...real discussion pieces. They are not easy to use and will strain your eyes even with the magnyfier they include. The gold version (2007) is easier to read but valid only in the northern hemisphere. Working with someone in England, I have instructions more or less, and can forward them if I knew how.


----------



## Eeeb

Welcome to HEQ.

I am not sure where you got the idea we had instructions in English. But if YOU find any, please do let us know.


----------



## jimf

Did you ever get an english instruction manual? I bought an Astrodea about 2-3 yrs ago from Japan and am looking for one. Luckily a friend who owns a watch shop is an astronomy buff and he set it for me...but a manual would be handy.


----------



## Catalin

jimf said:


> Did you ever get an english instruction manual? I bought an Astrodea about 2-3 yrs ago from Japan and am looking for one. Luckily a friend who owns a watch shop is an astronomy buff and he set it for me...but a manual would be handy.


Until somebody brings an updated version I believe some very, very good hints can be found in the caliber 4391 manual:

http://www.citizenwatch.com/downloads/techguides/4391.pdf


----------



## leuzi

Hello Eeeb,

I got instructions for the Astrodea Cosmosign in German and in English. I have scanned the German ones them and still have to scan the English instructions. I can send them if you are interested.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## Eeeb

We would love it... you can attach .pdf files to posts!!


----------



## leuzi

Hello there, 
I am still preparing the instructions with some photos of my own.
By the way, has anybody an astrodea lighthosue (or a 2006 version) that he is willing to sell?


----------



## Eeeb

Do you have a pic of the lightosue?


----------



## Catalin

*Lighthouse ...*



Eeeb said:


> Do you have a pic of the lightosue?


Wasn't 'lighthouse' the name of the older generation around 1989-1999 ?


----------



## Sabresoft

Regarding translation of Japanese instructions, there is a technique. It isn't perfect but I have used it to translate Japanese watch web pages. If you have the Japanese manual in PDF format (Citizen usually has most of their manuals available for download) you can cut and paste sections from the manual into Google Translate (Google.com) as long as they are text and not a graphic.

The English translation sometimes still requires further "translation" or interpretation to actually make sense. But faced with totally incomprehensible instructions (or watch product information on a web site), this is a window into this cryptic world.


----------



## Sabresoft

Just a warning on Google Translate. Don't try pasting in too large a chunk of text, or it will fail and give an error message.


----------



## leuzi

Here it is.

View attachment Instruction manual for ASTRODEA.pdf


I am also preparing one for the Astrodea moonage.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## South Pender

Great contribution, leuzi. I guess the only negative I see in that watch is that it seems as though it would be hard to see the hands and tell the time with all the constellation-related material on the dial. Actually, I'm waiting for the next model in the series, the Citizen Aphrodisiac.


----------



## Eeeb

SWEET! Now it's time to dig out my Generation II 'program' it.

THANKS!!! leuzi is an OFFICIAL HEQ HERO


----------



## leuzi

Hello Eeeb, hello South Pender,

Thanks a lot!

The hands are not so difficult to read as it may appear. 
I am very much interested in the 'Citizen Aphrodisiac'.
Are there any pictures or an official release date yet?

As I wrote previously if anybody wants to give away a lighthouse or a 2005 Astrodea, well I am interested.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## Catalin

*Great !!!*



leuzi said:


> Here it is.
> 
> View attachment 359614
> 
> 
> I am also preparing one for the Astrodea moonage.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tom


Very nice one - and it starts explaining a number of things!

Just one quick question - for a 'normal person' (which today means somebody without too many astronomy experience, but with acceptable internet access) - wouldn't the *'Setting the Constellation dial'* part be easier/better explained as:

- find the *longitude *of the place for which you want to set things;

- go to either Local Apparent Sidereal Time or better Calendar Date And Time To Julian Day And Sidereal Times and input that longitude (if you are using the second link the latitude does not seem to be used and you can also calculate for a specific date/time) - you get some *local sidereal time* ;

- rotate the 'celestial dial' until that precise *local sidereal time* from above (displayed on the constellation rotating dial) is perfectly aligned with the (fixed) *meridian* marking from the watch - I believe on 'full-sky' versions that is at the very bottom while on 'towards south sky' watch versions that is at the very top of the watch.


----------



## leuzi

*Re: Great !!!*

The setting of the constellation dial of the clock is easy.
1) Align the date (outer ring) with the time (inner ring).
2) Find out your longitude.
3) As the earth has 360 degrees and 24 time zones: 1 zone equals 15 degrees.
So if you are living for example at 35 East from standard time, you have to readjust your watch by adding 2 hours and 20 minutes to the time you aligned in step 1)


----------



## Catalin

*Re: Great !!!*



leuzi said:


> The setting of the constellation dial of the clock is easy.
> 1) Align the date (outer ring) with the time (inner ring).
> 2) Find out your longitude.
> 3) As the earth has 360 degrees and 24 time zones: 1 zone equals 15 degrees.
> So if you are living for example at 35 East from standard time, you have to readjust your watch by adding 2 hours and 20 minutes to the time you aligned in step 1)


OK, now I believe I finally understand that part with the outer ring (which indeed was added only recently to the design and as such was not described in the old 4390 caliber manual that I was using before) - but in your above example if in step 1 we set the normal hands to the correct local time (and not UTC) I believe we might want to align the date with local time (expressed in 24-hour format) +20 minutes (and not 2h:20min since almost certainly local time already has the 2 hours added). The other thing I believe is that the above procedure is most precise around 12:00 (noon) since the points marked on the outer ring I believe are calculated for noon - to correct for that at hours other than noon we probably need to advance from one date to another with a percentage equal to how far from noon we are ... which is anyway a theoretical exercise since a) unfortunately I can't really see the date points on my outer ring without the magnifier and b) the 'mechanical play' can be in the same range of error :-d

Thank you again!


----------



## ANTIHERQ

I'll be buying the Astrodea and I'm just wondering if the stars glow in the dark. It would be straight up silly if they didn't.


----------



## Eeeb

ANTIHERQ said:


> I'll be buying the Astrodea and I'm just wondering if the stars glow in the dark. It would be straight up silly if they didn't.


Mine don't (at least not in the 2 models I have). Lume paint is much courser than dial ink. I suspect you would not be able to get the detail the dial has (which is amazing) with lume. The detail is so fine, some models were supplied with a loupe so you could read it.


----------



## ronalddheld

Eeeb, that pdf should be archived.


----------



## Eeeb

ronalddheld said:


> Eeeb, that pdf should be archived.


I added this thread to meritorious threads in the stickies (posts stuck at the top of the forum page for the nubies -- they are well worth a series of leisurely reads as they give you a wealth of new things to think about! b-)


----------



## Catalin

*Those don't glow  (also some advice)*



ANTIHERQ said:


> I'll be buying the Astrodea and I'm just wondering if the stars glow in the dark. It would be straight up silly if they didn't.


I believe so far no wristwatch model of cosmosign-derived architectures has any lume - however there was a clock which might have had some (and I am now interested in one myself :-d )

Anyway things that you should know about Astrodea watches:

- the name comes from something like ASTROnomical Diagram of the sky from the EArth ;

- while I never liked big wristwatches this might be one of the incredibly few instances where I must say that bigger is better :-d;

- there are a LOT of models - the watches seem to be made just in limited editions (like 500 ?) and each year they seem to be changing something;

- mechanically there are a few major subfamilies - the descendants of caliber 4380 and the descendants of caliber 4390 (which both are mentioned to be descendants of caliber 20?); those have evolved in 4P8x and 4P9x now; the main difference among those two is the direction in which the dial is moving - 8x models move the dial clockwise, 9x anticlockwise; a separate direction was 4P85 which moves in just one way (there seem to be no 4P95) and at a different rate since it follows the lunar cycle (instead of the sidereal time as normal 4x8y/4x9y models do); a further development seem to have been around 4P87/4P97 when they added a very small extra indication on the moon into the normal star model - the new JP manual is here and if anybody can read Japanese - I am very curious how you set the moon - is there a hidden pusher somewhere?

- the two 'directions' from above are related to how you 'hold' the map against the sky (and where the zenith is located on the map) - 4x9y calibers are more like normal star maps - you have to keep those over your head (reversed), the zenith is towards the middle of the map and some of the stars will be 'behind' (you have to either lay on your back to see those right or 'mentally rotate' that portion of the sky); 4x8y calibers can be hold 'normally' but you only have the map of the sky that you see when 'facing south' and the zenith is at the top of the map (that is not that bad - see below);

- 4x9y calibers are 'all sky' maps and 4x8y calibers are 'sky towards south' maps but as far as I can tell both are STRICTLY FOR THE NORTHERN HEMISPHERE; so far I believe there is no version made for users in the SOUTHERN HEMISPHERE!

- even in the northern hemisphere there is one extra 'parameter' - how far to the north you are located (the latitude of your base) - Japan is around 35 degrees of latitude north and most models are for that sky, HOWEVER there are some models made for 50 degrees latitude north - the older manuals seem to suggest that models made for 35 degrees are most usable from 27.5 to 42.5 while the 50 degrees models are recommended from 42.5 to 57.5 degrees of latitude; so you might want the 35 degrees model if you are in Florida or California and the 50 degrees model for most of Europe and Canada! *EDIT:* however that does not mean you can't use the 35 degrees model in Europe - I only have one of those and it works OK, just that things are even more cramped towards north :-d ; also a look at this page shows that the 50 degrees version is often mentioned, but I have not seen any such model in the active production :-( ;

- the 'whole sky' models normally see around 97% of the sky (from 50 degrees N, only like 95% from 35 N) and the 'sky towards south' see around 77% of the sky (from 35 degrees N) - it might look like the 'whole sky' models are superior, however that is not 100% so - in the the 'whole sky' models the distortion from projecting a spherical surface to a flat map will distort sizes for constellations (and those will appear smaller and denser towards the north pole) while the 'sky towards south' models have a more realistic display (but you will not see the Polar, Ursa Minor and only very partial the Ursa Major);

- one extra variation now is the 'blue dial' vs the 'ligh-yellow' models - I am curious on how the 'color-coding' will be on that.


----------



## leuzi

*Re: Great !!!*



Catalin said:


> OK, now I believe I finally understand that part with the outer ring (which indeed was added only recently to the design and as such was not described in the old 4390 caliber manual that I was using before) - but in your above example if in step 1 we set the normal hands to the correct local time (and not UTC) I believe we might want to align the date with local time (expressed in 24-hour format) +20 minutes (and not 2h:20min since almost certainly local time already has the 2 hours added). The other thing I believe is that the above procedure is most precise around 12:00 (noon) since the points marked on the outer ring I believe are calculated for noon - to correct for that at hours other than noon we probably need to advance from one date to another with a percentage equal to how far from noon we are ... which is anyway a theoretical exercise since a) unfortunately I can't really see the date points on my outer ring without the magnifier and b) the 'mechanical play' can be in the same range of error :-d
> 
> Thank you again!


Yep. I referred to standard time in my previous post. You just have to add 20 minutes when starting from local time.

I do not know if the points are calculated for noon. What makes you think that? They are equidistant as far as I can see... and why should they be 'calculated for noon' as the earth rotation speed is the same 'day and night'? Are you referring to the elliptical orbit of the Earth? While the outer rings for time and date seem to be pretty much equistant for the days and the 10 minute intervals, this is not true for the (inner) ecliptic circle, which thereby seems to take into account the elliptic path of the earth as well as the inclination (maybe).

But as you say: this is an accuracy that is very hard to adjust on or read from the watch.

Leuzi


----------



## leuzi

*Re: Those don't glow  (also some advice)*

Hello Catalin,
Thanks for this interesting contribution. The older models of Astrodea (1st generation and others) are designed for the sky at 50 degree latitude (see the image with the different astrodeas in the instruction manual I uploaded). You will notice that the 'ellipse' showing the visible part of the night sky is much rounder for the old models and the ecliptic ring (the one that is not concentric with regard to the north pole) is arranged more towards the south.


----------



## Catalin

*Re: Great !!!*



leuzi said:


> Yep. I referred to standard time in my previous post. You just have to add 20 minutes when starting from local time.
> 
> I do not know if the points are calculated for noon. What makes you think that? They are equidistant as far as I can see... and why should they be 'calculated for noon' as the earth rotation speed is the same 'day and night'? Are you referring to the elliptical orbit of the Earth? While the outer rings for time and date seem to be pretty much equistant for the days and the 10 minute intervals, this is not true for the (inner) ecliptic circle, which thereby seems to take into account the elliptic path of the earth as well as the inclination (maybe).
> 
> But as you say: this is an accuracy that is very hard to adjust on or read from the watch.
> 
> Leuzi


I seem to remember seeing something like that in one of the automatic translations started from the Japanese Astrodea site, and it makes sense since the point has to be calculated at some constant point during the day, but I might be wrong.

I am currently very curious about the 4P97 models (and any hidden pushers) - Patek added around 1997 an automatic version with a 'moving moonphase' (and a patent on some aspect of that) but I believe on that caliber the second crown is just for the moon part ...


----------



## Catalin

*Correction!*



Catalin said:


> ...
> - 4x9y calibers are 'all sky' maps and 4x8y calibers are 'sky towards south' maps but as far as I can tell both are STRICTLY FOR THE NORTHERN HEMISPHERE; so far I believe there is no version made for users in the SOUTHERN HEMISPHERE!
> ...


Correction - there ARE model(s) for the Southern hemisphere - see this page!
It seems to be an 'whole sky' model but from the south - and as such it is an 4x8y caliber (instead of 4x9y calibers for 'whole sky' from the north).
It seems also very, very 'wide' in the area covered - note that on the same watch you have the zenith, the south pole and the nadir. And of course the constellations are 'weird' for somebody not from the southern hemisphere (or not an astronomer) - see a picture here!


----------



## feenix1363

*Instructions for the Northern hemisphere*

Accurist have a limited edition one available, same movement calibre 4P92 so I've made a PDF of the instructions 

Here's a picture of mine;










Hmmm, can't seem to get the PDF to upload to the forum, so I've hosted it on RS and MU on the links below.

Rapidshare hosted

Megaupload hosted


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Instructions for the Northern hemisphere*

Unfortunately the link requires access to your account... PM me and I'll get it up for you somehow. We need manuals!!!!!!


----------



## feenix1363

*Re: Instructions for the Northern hemisphere*

Thanks for the help Eeeb, PM sent.

I've also updated the link (I had uploaded it onto the wrong account  ). Hopefully it should now work correctly.

I've scanned the instruction manual in at 600 dpi to allow for it to be enlarged (its small in RL). Observant viewers may notice a certain amount of fuzziness to the diagrams, this is not a result of the scanning but a pre-existing print quality in the original.


----------



## skywatch

Apologies for bumping an ancient thread. I want to thank many of the people who posted information here to help understand the Astrodea. With your assistance I recently purchased one, and wrote a quick review with some tips for quickly setting the dial, here.


----------



## Eeeb

skywatch said:


> Apologies for bumping an ancient thread. I want to thank many of the people who posted information here to help understand the Astrodea. With your assistance I recently purchased one, and wrote a quick review with some tips for quickly setting the dial, here.


Wonderful work!! thank you!


----------



## TheDarkHorseOne

skywatch said:


> Apologies for bumping an ancient thread. I want to thank many of the people who posted information here to help understand the Astrodea. With your assistance I recently purchased one, and wrote a quick review with some tips for quickly setting the dial, here.


We must be on the same wavelength, sky. I was perusing the Chrono24 site and clicked on Citizen. Saw on the third page an oblong rectangular watch called a Cosmosign. So I did a search and saw the Astrodea and started looking around about those. Of course, there was a thread about them here at WUS, so, of course I had to come here to see what the good folks thought about them!

Absolutely gorgeous and interesting watch. Time to start saving, methinks.

Side note: Old, but great thread. See why WUS is THE place to be for watch enthusiasts? Every search I've ever googled about a watch or watches in general has inevitably led me back here, heheheh. Love the place. You folks do such a great job and are wonderful folks to chat with. Thanks. Enough gushing, heheheh.


----------

